# Simular circuitos RLC en MATLAB



## Diegomendi (May 30, 2011)

Hola, necesito realizar un programa que simule un circuito RC o RLC en matlab, ademas que muestre su respectiva gráfica, pero no tengo mucha idea de esto, he buscado por internet y no he encontrado nada concreto, por eso me vi en la obligación de ingresar a esta pagina, me han dicho que es muy buena a ver si encuentro alguien que me pueda ayudar...

En realidad necesito ayuda para este tema, es muy importante para mi carrera

GRACIAS!!


----------

